

404Engine - The "Launchrock" for dynamic error pages, relaunches - bgnm2000
http://404engine.com/sites/guest

======
nawitus
When I open the site with Firefox, half of the 1-2-3 popup is over the top of
the browser and therefore cannot be read. There're also various bugs with the
404 wysiwyg editor.

<http://i.imgur.com/pHHv0sc.png>

~~~
bgnm2000
Good catch - will have to fix this tonight, thanks!

------
svinka_beppo
404Engine finally has a 404 page! Nice touch.

